# Gregory County, SD



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm headed over to Gregory County next weekend to do some public land rifle hunting for whitetails. I'm looking for a good place to start. I have hunted the area across the dam at Pickstown a few years ago. Any ideas would be appreciated. I have a whitetail tag for the first season and an any deer for the second.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do what everyone else does - take a day off from hunting and scout.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

A good hunter researches and uses every resource that they can come by. If you don't want to offer assistance to a fellow hunter don't answer.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

When did they split the seasons up into two parts or is this on tribal land. I would set up on a high hill get the spotting scope out. But first i would find land to hunt not much public down there so if you dont have some like all these sconis that show up here and think they can hunt all over the reservation with no rules you might be screwed.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Can you define a good hunter? I want to know if I fit into that category.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a split season and there is lots of public land. There are thousands of acres of walk in around the area.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

WRD-30A- GREGORY CO. Season Dates: Nov. 7-10 and Nov. 23-29.
03: Valid for one Any Antlerless Deer.
300 resident licenses ($15); 24 nonresident licenses ($55)
08: Valid for one Any Deer and one Any Antlerless Deer.
600 resident licenses ($45); 48 nonresident licenses ($245)
18: Valid for one Any Whitetail Deer and one Antlerless Whitetail.
200 resident licenses ($45); 16 nonresident licenses ($245)

Where does it say it switchs to any deer in the second part of the season just read the application and could not find that any where this is what they have for license. And by looking at the walk in map there is not crap for walk in in gregory county. ya and dont be diassapointed when you get out there and see that the walk in area is grazed to the ground and a gopher cant find cover and that there are 45 other people out there.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

WRD-30B-08 Valid for one ANY DEER and one any antlerless deer. 600 Resident Licenses.

Second season is under section B. If you look there is a type 8 for any deer in season A too.

I have 30A-18 Whitetail Nov 7-10 and 23-29 and 30B-08 ANY DEER Nov. 14-29.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

You must not be looking at the right map there are thousands of acres of walk ins. Whetstone (1620 acres), Scalp Creek (1165 acres), South Gregory (868 acres) and several others are each around a thousand acres or over. The game fish and site doesn't give the sizes of the new ones but several thousand more acres have been added this year. There is lots of land to hunt if you are willing to walk. Talked to the game warden myself. Have the maps downloaded on the gps. Hunted some of the areas myself and killed deer in the past. There isn't a lot of corn and trees there , but you don't need those for deer. Amazing what happens if you get off the road. Before you jump on somebody you need to do a little better reading.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Buddy i hunt in perkins county where just one of the gfp areas is 7138 acres so those little ones you are talking about are not that big. And if you shot a deer why are you on here asking for info. You did not answer my question about the tag switching from whitetail and then to any deer. Big deal you talked to the game warden they are the people that sign up alot of that walk in that is grazed to the ground. Dont tell me about walking and what you will see i actully have areas that are big enough to walk all day not just around in circles. So i guess my definition of big and yours is alot different. You must be from out east some where if that is alot of acres to you.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

My family has a ranch in Wy. bigger than that 7,000 acre walk in area that you are so proud of so I think I know land area. Just because you shoot a deer in an area doesn't make you an expert on hunting it, so in order to keep getting better a person should keep learning. There are two separate seasons in Gregory County Season A and Season B. I have a whitetail license for the first one and an any deer for the second one. Therefore, on Nov. 14, I can switch from hunting just whitetails to hunting any deer. If you want to see how research and asking questions can help you get big deer you can see my full page picture in Eastman's. Even the pros ask questions.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

So you have 2 tags for one county that expalins it. Why the hell would you hunt there if your parents have a ranch why would you waste time in gregory county. What i am saying is they have that land listed doenst mean it is any good. I have went to scout alot of walk ins and when i got there they were grazed to the ground or just sucked. Wow you have your picture in eastmans way to go what does that have to do with anything am i supposed to be impressed. If you are mr eastman why dont you just drive out there and scout like they say you should in all the articles. I wasnt proud of that area you were the one being all proud of the thousands of acres there out there. Just proving a point that is not that much. Maybe try around pine ridge here there are alot of nice people there.


----------

